# nasty Photos of Randelman's staph



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not sure is this has been posted before.

http://www.punchdrunkgamer.com/interviews.INT.KR3.html

Warning: quite nasty


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

whats a staph ?


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have so much respect for this guy. He really is someone to look up to. It sucks he's had so much bad luck. I really hope to see him back in the cage ASAP.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

molmike said:


> what is a staph i cant translate it into german ! and the wound vac i havent understand can anyone expalain me please ?


 I'm not sure what it is in German, but the full term is staphylococcus, that might make it easier to translate. It's a bacteria that is really nasty. Toxic shock syndrome, which can kill you in a matter of hours, is a strain of staph.

My boss has a drug-resistant staph infection in his scalp. It looks REALLY gross - all puffy, inflamed, and bald right on the top of his head. They've tried every antibiotic there is, direct cortisone injections, you name it. He's been all over the country, including the Mayo clinic. There's just nothing to be done, it will be like that until he dies.

The crazy thing is that nearly everyone has some staph on them somewhere. 10% of people are carrying it in their nose at any one time. It's only certain strains that really cause damage.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

how about thats the most insane picture ive ever seen from an mma guy...broken bones..torn whatevers....that looks like someone took a knife and cut a hole in him.

thats just insane.

hes wrong about the 'daddy' vs. penn match though


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Ugh, well thats put me off steroid usage.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> It's a bacteria that is really nasty. Toxic shock syndrome, which can kill you in a matter of hours, is a strain of staph.
> 
> My boss has a drug-resistant staph infection in his scalp. It looks REALLY gross - all puffy, inflamed, and bald right on the top of his head. They've tried every antibiotic there is, direct cortisone injections, you name it. He's been all over the country, including the Mayo clinic. There's just nothing to be done, it will be like that until he dies.
> 
> The crazy thing is that nearly everyone has some staph on them somewhere. 10% of people are carrying it in their nose at any one time. It's only certain strains that really cause damage.


 Holy shit, i didnt know that it was that serious.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

He talks like he is in the top5 lhw and hw in the world.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

WoW, I have heard of staph but never seen any pictures. It looks as if he was stabbed with a large rod.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Plazzman said:


> Kevin Randleman will never fight in MMA again


mark my words people


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> Holy shit, i didnt know that it was that serious.


 They've been saying in the news lately that the more they look into it, it looks like staph infections kill more people in the USA than AIDS.

Of course, only a few strains of staph are really bad. And most of them are treatable with antibiotics, it's the antibiotic-resistant ones that are really, REALLY nasty.

There was a lady a couple of years ago who caught a staph infection in the hospital while giving birth, and they had to amputate her legs because of it. Yikes.


----------

